# Long lasting wax



## chillly2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey guys & girls have any of you used a longer lasting wax than Collinite 476s ?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Longevity of a wax or sealant isn't really an issue for me or most of my customers, as most are re-waxed each month..

FK1000 (sold as a sealant) last a while, so does Megs #16..

Try Zaino, Nanolex or G|Techniq if your looking for longevity..


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Its also very much a case of using the right shampoo so you dont go and wash it all off. And dont make the usual mistake of using too much shampoo either.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

What about Chemical boys Jetseal? I have heard it's pretty amazing at a sealant.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

I think you will struggle to get better than the 476s for durability for the price you pay.

I have a few samples of Dodo but seem to always return to the collinite.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Although i just werkstat jett on mine after every wash,nowadays
i used to find 2 thin layers of wax lasted better than just one coat, the wax was dodo sn, which i found to be an easy wax to apply and buff off.this was applied 3/4 times a year


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I've tried nearly all of the above and not found anything that beats Collinite for durability I'm afraid.


----------



## chillly2 (Jan 9, 2011)

ahaydock said:


> I've tried nearly all of the above and not found anything that beats Collinite for durability I'm afraid.


Thanks for that info Ahaydock. how do you find the tar spots on white? bit of a nightmare dont you think. what do you use to remove yours after you have washed the car without repolishing and resealing?


----------



## ahmetuygur (Jun 21, 2010)

Meguiars Endurance ® High Gloss


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi all, Always use HARLY'S but use Meguiars ultimate detailing spray after each wash. The combo works superbly! 8) 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

davelincs said:


> Although i just werkstat jett on mine after every wash,nowadays
> i used to find 2 thin layers of wax lasted better than just one coat, the wax was dodo sn, which i found to be an easy wax to apply and buff off.this was applied 3/4 times a year


Wait till you get around 5 - 7 coats on, it will look awesome..


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

steeve said:


> Its also very much a case of using the right shampoo so you dont go and wash it all off. And dont make the usual mistake of using too much shampoo either.


You are correct, no matter how gentle the shampoo is, if you use too much it will indeed start to strip your LSP..


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

McKenzie said:


> What about Chemical boys Jetseal? I have heard it's pretty amazing at a sealant.


Chemical Guys Jet seal is a very good sealant, nice and easy to use, apart from the 20mins waiting time between coats, I tend to use it on wheels, Blackfire is a very nice sealant..


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

dooka said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > What about Chemical boys Jetseal? I have heard it's pretty amazing at a sealant.
> ...


Would you only seal after a polish and before a wax? or can you go on top of a wax with jetseal?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I've been using Dodo blue velvet and I'm happy with that, 3-4 coats beads like new for around 3 months (wash with autoglym or Johnsons baby bath). Can't comment on the Collinite.


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

I know alot of people will say collinite Wax but i have used it and couldnt really get on with it, although it did give a nice warm glow to the silver.
Ive been loving Valet Pro's Artemis Wax Seal at the moment, i find that it really gives a nice ''Bling'' to silver not as collinite which gave more of a warm glow, I find the Durability of Valet pro's Artemis Wax up there with the likes of Collinite etc.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Shyde said:


> I know alot of people will say collinite Wax but i have used it and couldnt really get on with it, although it did give a nice warm glow to the silver.
> Ive been loving Valet Pro's Artemis Wax Seal at the moment, i find that it really gives a nice ''Bling'' to silver not as collinite which gave more of a warm glow, I find the Durability of Valet pro's Artemis Wax up there with the likes of Collinite etc.


by warm glow, do you mean the same thing as "deep shine" ?


----------



## l3wjx (Jan 22, 2011)

Fore my black audi a3 i could say purple haze dodo juice best i have ever used no water marks beads like u could not belive serch gooogle for a few videos


----------

